
Show HN: Flockport – A New Container Management and Orchestration Platform - tobbyb
https://www.flockport.com
======
tobbyb
We are previewing Flockport's new container orchestration and management
platform. It's been designed to massively simplify orchestration, overlay
networking, distributed storage, discovery and more.

There is also an app store with a large collection of apps users can download
and run in minutes, and a container build system that uses recipes.

Containers are useful and provide many advantages compared to VM's but as an
industry many will acknowledge there is a real risk of putting people off
containers due to ballooning complexity. Flockport is a small step towards
providing a simpler alternative.

